# Happy 3rd Birthday Robyn



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't believe she is three already. It feels like yesterday that I was chasing her through the house. What a great three years it's been. She is my little princess and I just love this dog


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful,great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Very pretty girl! Nice pictures.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful girl. I love the pictures with her and the girls.
She is such a sweet girl. You have put so much work into her and it shows. She is our role model. Keep up the good work and may you have many more birthdays to come.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Robyn, and many more to come!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> Happy birthday beautiful girl. I love the pictures with her and the girls.
> She is such a sweet girl. You have put so much work into her and it shows. She is our role model. Keep up the good work and may you have many more birthdays to come.


Thank you What I love is that I can put her in any situation and she adapts. The one picture of the dog that looks like a pit mix is at the little dog park with the pond. I was so hesitant to bring her, but I find that if we show confidence and trust in them they return it tenfold.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you to everyone. This morning I took her with to take the garbage out and I dropped the leash. Those that know me know that I'm not fond of off leash , so this took a lot. She wouldn't go past the car, I walked the 100 ft and she stood there watching me, completely confused. But she didn't try to run.....


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Robyn!!  Enjoy being spoiled today


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robyn - Flipagram with music by The Archies - Sugar Sugar


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum das Drittel Geburtstag Robyn! :cake:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Robyn!Love your pictures.especially the next to the last. The firepit is awesome. How do the dogs react to the fire.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Robyn!!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Robyn!!! I know she's going to have an awesome birthday, you always give the doggies nice treats and presents. I'm sure the other dogs will think it's their special day as well :laugh:


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Robyn


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday Robyn!Love your pictures.especially the next to the last. The firepit is awesome. How do the dogs react to the fire.


We haves fires all the time with all of them out there, they either lay down by our feet or somewhere else in the yard. If there is no fire going they take all the sticks and twigs out of the fire pit. So now I start a small fire so they can't steal all my sticks


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!!! She looks happy in her home!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Today we ventured to my neighbors house, he has a semi fenced in 2 acre lot and has told me a million times that his yard is my yard for my dogs, whether he is home or not. So I tested Robyn walking over there and running off leash. She did perfect. She ran the length if the yard and explored everything. She checked in with me regularly and wouldn't go with the neighbor when he ran with her, she would start to go then come back to me. Her recall was perfect. Loyality at its best


----------

